# Dan Tobacco Da Vinci



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

This tobacco holds a special place in my heart - it was the first aromatic I ever smoked. It is extremely possible it was the first tobacco I ever smoked in a pipe, as it was one of my two first purchases. 

On the occasion of this review, another from my journal, I smoked out of a dedicated aromatic cob. 

When you open it up, there is a light raisin smell. In appearance it is pretty light as well. It seems rather dry too. 

Upon lighting it, there is this wonderful taste of incense. Almost like a delicious mouthful of cedar smoke. I love this aromatic because it is not as sweet as many are. I think the dryness of the blend contributes to making this a wonderful smoky blend. Despite it being so dry, I did experience a bit of a bite with it, but that could be my bad habit of smoking quickly. 

The great thing about this is the wife loves the room note. She requests I smoke it on occasion. 

The thing I love about this blend is it is pleasant to those around me, but lighter cased than many aromatics. I don't feel like I'm smoking an aromatic. A very satisfying smoke. I've now finished off my first purchase of it, and I will have to order more.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a tin of this in my cellar and now I'm excited to try it.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

This was just the bulk blend, let me know how the tinned version goes!


----------

